

Tinder: The new dating/hookup app sweeping colleges - got2surf
http://www.ryot.org/tinder-bender/58918

======
graeme
I just tried it in Montreal. There seems to be an unusually large number of
attractive females. Every second girl is gorgeous.

Granted, I'm in Montreal, which has a surplus of attractive females. But local
OK Cupid usage is pretty low.

Anyone know if Tinder has system generated fake profiles?

